
Toronto couple takes up #vanlife as a way around skyrocketing rents - marvinpinto
https://www.thestar.com/life/2017/10/20/escaping-torontos-rental-crisis-with-vanlife.html
======
marvinpinto
The Youtube video[1] linked from the article is pretty wild - describes how
they built the van and what materials they used.

[1]: [https://youtu.be/obQt4WxTYV4](https://youtu.be/obQt4WxTYV4)

